# Bottom sniffing and picking through fur



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I recently introduced two does to one another. They did a lot of bottom sniffing which, I assume, is the way they introduce themselves much like dogs do. However, today there was a time when they started it again. And then using their paws to work through the other's fur. Is this a sort of bonding behaviour between does? At least one is in the early stages of pregnancy and I do plan to separate her to give birth by herself. But it would be lovely if there was the chance they bonded enough to litter together in the future if I can get them to conceive at the same time.

Also, it was the cutest thing ever!


----------



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

All of my girls have been bottom sniffers, whether they're in groups of 2 or upwards of 6. There's never been a period of time where they've stopped sniffing that area, so I wouldn't restrict the behaviour to unfamiliar mice 
I'm not sure about the working of fur, but my mice grab eachothers fur a lot (usually around the head & neck) & hold the resisting mouse still while sniffing them. It looks as if they'e stroking them because their hands slip a lot, if that's similar to your situation. First I thought it was a dominance thing, but I've seen it so often now it seems like an alternate way to check eachother out. Take it with a grain of salt though - I'm not 100% sure I'm correct about the reasoning behind it.

Congrats on your litter, btw! I just grabbed 2 does out of a mixed feeder bin & totally forgot about the possibility of pregnancy. Just waiting to see now


----------

